# When To Start a The Clock



## Eisentower30 (Apr 7, 2016)

When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Depends which platform you're on. With Uber you start it when everyone is in the car and ready to go. If not, pax will report you.

With Lyft, you start it once you arrive at the destination. The clock then started counting about a minute later.

With Lyft you get paid for waiting time less the first minute. For Uber, you do not.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Start the clock once they confirm their identity and first rider gets in the car, or they start putting luggage in your trunk.
I'm not sitting on the curb for 3 minutes not getting paid while people are loading.


----------



## Eisentower30 (Apr 7, 2016)

Okay this is what I was thinking as well. I basically start the trip the moment the door opens. Maybe a couple seconds earlier if I'm in a complicated location and wild like to get a head start on the navigation to their destination.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm telling you they will report you on Uber. I was reported twice for not ending the trip on time and both times the Uber app crashed and the people knew about it. I sent in a price adjustment and let the pax know, but they still report you for not starting/stopping the ride on time. I've heard they will knock you for starting while you're loading baggage or while you're waiting for the whole party to arrive. In Sacramento, the per minute rate is something like $.12. Definitely not worth getting a lower rating over less than a fifty cents.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I always start the app the moment someone gets in the car or puts something in the car. If your suitcase is in my trunk, we're on the trip.

On occasion I'll start as they're walking out of the house to my car. I don't do this for the extra pennies it generates. I do it so the destination will be in and my nav up and running the second they're ready to go. Riders don't like those awkward ten seconds it takes for Google Maps to figure everything and let you know whether to head right or left to get going.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> those awkward ten seconds it takes for Google Maps to figure everything


 It's only awkward if you make it awkward. While I'm loading Google Maps/starting the trip, "So how's it going?" "Good night so far?" by that time.. "Alright looks like we're going to 123 ABC Street, is that correct?" or "So where are we headed?"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Start the clock once they confirm their identity and first rider gets in the car, or they start putting luggage in your trunk.
> I'm not sitting on the curb for 3 minutes not getting paid while people are loading.


 Agreed, make sure you've confirmed pax identity and..

- No one is drunk to the point of getting sick
- Pax are not trying to cram in excess people
- No one is sneaking in alcohol (observe hands/bags)


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Know your per/minute rate, and make decisions that best benefit your ride-share business.

For me, the per/minute rate is very low ( 10-11c/minute).
So if I get 10 minutes of extra time, I make $1.
Therefor, squeezing extra minutes out is not helpful.
I'd rather the passengers see me start it, and have the $5+ cancellation fee still at hand should something happen.

I also bring up Waze for traffic issues(and so i can finish faster and start the next ride sooner) rather than sit in traffic for pennies

in some cities (manhattan for example is 35c/min) you may or may not adjust strategy


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


I never, ever start the trip until I'm sure I want to take the ride. Always keep the cancel in play if you want to bale.

A) If you start the trip then do not want to take it for whatever reason the rider can rate you.
B) a cancel pays more than a minimum fare. 
C) 3 minutes is like 39-45 cents in most markets on x. Riders get pissed if you start the tril early, they think you're trying to rip them off its just not worth it.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I definitely agree with A and C. I rarely have to cancel.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

After a scary incident with some drunk pax I got some good advice to start the trip after driving a 1/2 block or so. To get a sense of what type of pax they are. If I feel unsafe or they jerks I can pull over and kick em out without a rating ding. But then again I'm a female and the only two nights I did the 12am-2am bar crowd ended up with 2 separate bad experiences. So I found a new part of town to drive. It's a hike but it's an underserved market and I don't have to deal with drunk pax. Or the downtown min fare.


----------



## Eisentower30 (Apr 7, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I never, ever start the trip until I'm sure I want to take the ride. Always keep the cancel in play if you want to bale.
> 
> A) If you start the trip then do not want to take it for whatever reason the rider can rate you.
> B) a cancel pays more than a minimum fare.
> C) 3 minutes is like 39-45 cents in most markets on x. Riders get pissed if you start the tril early, they think you're trying to rip them off its just not worth it.


so if you don't like the passenger at first sight you just cancel on them? What criteria gets somebody canceled? Besides shitfaced drunk I assume.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> so if you don't like the passenger at first sight you just cancel on them? What criteria gets somebody canceled? Besides shitfaced drunk I assume.


Number one reason is too many people. No you can't stuff one in the hatch, no she can't sit on your lap... no no no. 4 seat belts four passengers! This happens all too often. One or two come out, get in the car, you start the trip they say oh wait... okay... 3 more come out. Now you're stuck, you can't cancel you have to end trip. They can rate you and you will probably lose the fare. A cancel pays more anyway. They will say will pay more blah blah... they never do.

Destination and time restraints on my end are probably #2. An airport trip for me is 2-4 hours round trip depending witch airport. I have to pick up my daughter at 11:00 most weekdays.

Attitude would be 3rd. Pull up and they're complaining, just pull away it's not going to get better. Just any general bad attitude at all. It doesn't happen too often but it does happen.

Safety, anytI mean you feel unsafe or that something just isnt right. You can cancel.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You think about the ping location and what type of neighborhood you're going to. Keep the doors locked. You confirm you have the right pax, that there are a maximum of four, you aren't taking minors alone, parents have a child or booster seat, the pax isn't super drunk or on drugs where he can go from super nice to attacking you, you run over your plan on what you will do when attacked, and then you smile and unlock the doors. [The trip starts when the doors unlock.] Don't forget your TNC Gap insurance. End trip and repeat.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Do a quick read and see if you even want to stop to pick them up in the first place or just drive on by. Then make sure no crazy food, smoking and drinking items coming in the car. Everyone is accounted for and understand exactly where they are going. Then I start.


----------



## SeeTeeDee (May 10, 2016)

Coachman said:


> On occasion I'll start as they're walking out of the house to my car. I don't do this for the extra pennies it generates. I do it so the destination will be in and my nav up and running the second they're ready to go. Riders don't like those awkward ten seconds it takes for Google Maps to figure everything and let you know whether to head right or left to get going.


I agree with you on those few seconds. I typically start the trip as soon as I see my pax approaching the vehicle. This is usually only done in low traffic type areas such as a home or specific business. It's not a tactic that I use in busy areas such as nightlife areas, malls or colleges. You're more inclined to get a wrong, drunk or shady pax and be stuck dealing with that situation.



MikesUber said:


> It's only awkward if you make it awkward. While I'm loading Google Maps/starting the trip, "So how's it going?" "Good night so far?" by that time.. "Alright looks like we're going to 123 ABC Street, is that correct?" or "So where are we headed?"


I've noticed that a lot of pax assume that I knew their destination as soon as I accepted the ride, thus they're ready to takeoff as soon as they get in. In an effort to feed the illusion, I start off with that banter immediately.



simpsonsverytall said:


> I also bring up Waze for traffic issues(and so i can finish faster and start the next ride sooner) rather than sit in traffic for pennies


I'm able to confirm their destination and ask about preferred routes based on traffic reports since I already have my Waze navigation screen loaded when my pax is seated.


----------



## SeeTeeDee (May 10, 2016)

UbieWarrior said:


> Do a quick read and see if you even want to stop to pick them up in the first place or just drive on by. Then make sure no crazy food, smoking and drinking items coming in the car. Everyone is accounted for and understand exactly where they are going. Then I start.


Crazy food? Okay, I'll bite. What kind of food constitutes crazy?

Obviously there's no smoking permitted, but are you saying no smokers - as in people you've confirmed to be smokers because they're finishing one upon your arrival?


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

They can be smokers ya just not in the car. No uncovered drinks and no alcohol in the car.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Eisentower30 said:


> so if you don't like the passenger at first sight you just cancel on them? What criteria gets somebody canceled? Besides shitfaced drunk I assume.


After one of my rides started the pax called me the C word that rhymes with runt. So had I started driving a 1/2 block before starting the clock I could of kicked the pax out without a ding to my rating. But I didn't. By the time I was on the highway it was intensifying. When I was two blocks from hotel the back seat pax punched my passenger seat (what did my seat do to him) then punched the guy in front seat. Then grabbed me. Had I known better I would have ended the ride at the c word and not worry about a rating but didn't. Scary lesson learned. At least all that happens to me is I got scared and a $10 tip. The pax however got deactivated!

So in the future especially downtown, I will drive a 1/2 block before i start the clock. Then if they are bad pax they get the boot.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Once they are in the car and start the trip, you have to deal with them. It can escalate the situation by trying to kick them out and it hurts your overall income as well.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UbieWarrior said:


> Once they are in the car and start the trip, you have to deal with them. It can escalate the situation by trying to kick them out and it hurts your overall income as well.


Not if you cancel the ride and kick them out. You get the cancellation fee. Hindsight I would have been better off kicking them out at that point. I was downtown with lots of people and cops everywhere. The stupidity on my part was to continue the ride and put myself in that position.

But I guess being a female driver I have a different perspective than make drivers.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

FAC said:


> Not if you cancel the ride and kick them out. You get the cancellation fee. Hindsight I would have been better off kicking them out at that point. I was downtown with lots of people and cops everywhere. The stupidity on my part was to continue the ride and put myself in that position.
> 
> But I guess being a female driver I have a different perspective than make drivers.


Some people are Azzes, Trolls and just plain crazy. You can't blame yourself for their behavior.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UbieWarrior said:


> Some people are Azzes, Trolls and just plain crazy. You can't blame yourself for their behavior.


I dont blame myself. I just know what to do differently. I wouldn't use this tactic all the time but I do use it when I smell alcohol on a mans breath I'm driving.

What's nice about Colorado is we got a lot of stoners. I love picking them up. As long as I get their address right before they get in. The make me giggle. Then they trip out on the music while I drive them safely home. Never met a violent stoner.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Here's a video that should help answer the question about when to time a ride. It's hilarious.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

FAC said:


> After one of my rides started the pax called me the C word that rhymes with runt. So had I started driving a 1/2 block before starting the clock I could of kicked the pax out without a ding to my rating. But I didn't. By the time I was on the highway it was intensifying. When I was two blocks from hotel the back seat pax punched my passenger seat (what did my seat do to him) then punched the guy in front seat. Then grabbed me. Had I known better I would have ended the ride at the c word and not worry about a rating but didn't. Scary lesson learned. At least all that happens to me is I got scared and a $10 tip. The pax however got deactivated!
> 
> So in the future especially downtown, I will drive a 1/2 block before i start the clock. Then if they are bad pax they get the boot.
> View attachment 39961


Seems to me if he grabbed you, I would report to the police for assault. How do you know the pax got deactivated? Uber tends to simply say they will review a rider's account for "possible" deactivation and possible simply block any rider requests from the rider to you. Uber won't remove a rating, though, since their argument is that the rider paid for the ride and has the "right" to provide a driver rating. Uber's logic is dizzying sometimes.


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Eisentower30 said:


> When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


I start the ride the moment I recognize the first passenger and end it when everyone and everything is out of my car.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

ubersan said:


> Seems to me if he grabbed you, I would report to the police for assault. How do you know the pax got deactivated? Uber tends to simply say they will review a rider's account for "possible" deactivation and possible simply block any rider requests from the rider to you. Uber won't remove a rating, though, since their argument is that the rider paid for the ride and has the "right" to provide a driver rating. Uber's logic is dizzying sometimes.


I wasn't hurt, if I was you better believe I would have reported. I took my $10 and ran. Wanting nothing more to do with them. I didn't want to waste two hours of my time filing a report. It was 130osh in the morning and want to go home. You're right I don't know for certain if the pax was deadtivated but I was told by the CRS rep who called me the next day that pax have been deactivated permenantlt for much less serious acts.

Your right uber won't remove the rating. Lyft will and has for me.


----------



## forgotme (May 10, 2016)

UbieWarrior said:


> Do a quick read and see if you even want to stop to pick them up in the first place or just drive on by. Then make sure no crazy food, smoking and drinking items coming in the car. Everyone is accounted for and understand exactly where they are going. Then I start.


Im new, havent figured out how to tell where they are going until after i start trip. How do u do that?


----------



## forgotme (May 10, 2016)

How doyou recognize them? Havent figured out how to see their picture yet.


RHutch187 said:


> I start the ride the moment I recognize the first passenger and end it when everyone and everything is out of my car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

forgotme said:


> Im new, havent figured out how to tell where they are going until after i start trip. How do u do that?


You can't. I try to always find out before I start the trip, especially if I have any kind of time restraints.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> Depends which platform you're on. With Uber you start it when everyone is in the car and ready to go. If not, pax will report you.


Let them report you. You're ENTITLED to start the meter as soon as they TOUCH your door handle and you SHOULD because the full insurance should be effect even if they are just sitting in your car. It does have the drawback of making it hard to cancel because they 1) bring contraban into the car 2) try to stuff 5-6 pax in. 3) Any other reason you may not want to complete the ride. They will 1 star you whereas if you haven't started the meter, you can make them cancel/no-show them.
Uber has NO RIGHT to tell you that you need to let pax into you car for free. I don't care if they issue horseshit communications saying otherwise. You have legitimate insurance reasons to ignore those directives.


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

forgotme said:


> How doyou recognize them? Havent figured out how to see their picture yet.


If it a house and there coming out, or they wave me down and say my name when I pull up usualy works. There are a few others but can't think of them off top of head


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> If it a house and there coming out, or they wave me down and say my name when I pull up usualy works. There are a few others but can't think of them off top of head


Yes, that's called verifying identity and is encouraged by Uber policy.
If they say my name, and they acknowledge their own name, START TRIP. Then I can double verify if the destination matches the riders desires, or sit there and tell them "you didn't type in a drop off destination" and if they refuse trying to navigate I say "Uber billing works better if you type it in, makes sure I'm not driving you in circles"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

forgotme said:


> Im new, havent figured out how to tell where they are going until after i start trip. How do u do that?


Ask them. Duh.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, that's called verifying identity and is encouraged by Uber policy.
> If they say my name, and they acknowledge their own name, START TRIP. Then I can double verify if the destination matches the riders desires, or sit there and tell them "you didn't type in a drop off destination" and if they refuse trying to navigate I say "Uber billing works better if you type it in, makes sure I'm not driving you in circles"


Interesting approach. If no destination is entered I always ask them to enter one. Only once they refused. A couple times they said where they were going and it was in my neighborhood so I didn't make a big fuss. But I see the importance now to make sure it's always entered.

What's interesting is in Denver people can't request uber without destination. But when I pick up travelers they can.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah, I can double check it's their account by forcing them to input the destination. If they refuse, I politely give the excuse that billing is more accurate or estimated, and the accountability for the best GPS route. 95% believe my BS and enter the destination.

Plus it does help us get that next surge request. That feature only works with the destination entered.


----------



## Mrdangerfield (Jan 10, 2016)

I start the trip when my service to you starts. My service to you starts when you open a door, the trunk is a door. I end the trip when my service you you ends, once everyone is out, doors are closed, and your out of the way of traffic (think rear driverside passengers).

The Uber "insurance" only covers the passengers when the meter is on. If you are loading things, or getting out, and something happens to you - it could be seen that you were in that position because of Uber and therefore I could be liable, if I'm going to be liable the meter is going to be running and your covered.

At 25c a minute, if its an issue for you - load faster.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Twice in the last month I have gotten extremely short trips of a few blocks and a few minutes. (Both times in torrential rain and pax tipped so I was cool with it.) When I went to end the ride a message popped up that the ride was too short (Don't I know!) and gave me the option to cancel or continue driving. The first time I drove another block or two and it let me finish the trip. The second time the pax had tipped me $10 and was still in the car so I asked if I could just cancel the ride for her so she wouldn't be charged and see what the Uber system did. After canceling the ride she was not charged and she was also not able to rate me. I lost out on $3.20 but gained some valuable knowledge for future situations.
I don't know if this is a system glitch or a feature they are trying in certain markets but you could try ending a short ride and seeing if it allows you to cancel to avoid a rating hit if you've just started a ride and decide you don't want to complete it. You won't get the cancel fee because I don't think you can do this with trips over 5 min and you have to wait five min for the cancel fee for any reason, including too many riders or wrong address, which is stupid. But it's worth a shot.


----------



## forgotme (May 10, 2016)

FAC said:


> Interesting approach. If no destination is entered I always ask them to enter one. Only once they refused. A couple times they said where they were going and it was in my neighborhood so I didn't make a big fuss. But I see the importance now to make sure it's always entered.
> 
> What's interesting is in Denver people can't request uber without destination. But when I pick up travelers they can.


I had a drunk group yesterday & he didnt know he was supposed to enter. I already started driving, he directed me. I still got 5 stars


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yeah, I can double check it's their account by forcing them to input the destination. If they refuse, I politely give the excuse that billing is more accurate or estimated, and the accountability for the best GPS route. 95% believe my BS and enter the destination.
> 
> Plus it does help us get that next surge request. That feature only works with the destination entered.


How does it help get the next surge request?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FAC said:


> How does it help get the next surge request?


Yeah, of the stacked requests I've had only ONE was a surge. Every other has been no surge, even when the area was surging (started AFTER they ordered). I now change the addresses on all my trips to avoid stacked pings.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Let them report you. You're ENTITLED to start the meter as soon as they TOUCH your door handle and you SHOULD because the full insurance should be effect even if they are just sitting in your car. It does have the drawback of making it hard to cancel because they 1) bring contraban into the car 2) try to stuff 5-6 pax in. 3) Any other reason you may not want to complete the ride. They will 1 star you whereas if you haven't started the meter, you can make them cancel/no-show them.
> Uber has NO RIGHT to tell you that you need to let pax into you car for free. I don't care if they issue horseshit communications saying otherwise. You have legitimate insurance reasons to ignore those directives.


The insurance is not really an issue. You're covered in period 2 once request is accepted and in route. So regardless of in period 2 or 3 does not make a liability difference still covered by James River Insurance. This insurance scare everyone seems to throw around too much. There is three periods. Only one you really need to be worried about is period 1 generally.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Eisentower30 said:


> so if you don't like the passenger at first sight you just cancel on them? What criteria gets somebody canceled? Besides shitfaced drunk I assume.


Comes to car looks drunk and are sounds drunk or maybe even Stoned = cancel

5 or more passengers try to clown car your automobile = cancel
You cancel the entire trip you do not take 4

Passenger said you could have been here one or two minutes ago, if you hadn't made that turn down so-and-so Street, now I'm late for work (yes I've had this happen a few times) = cancel

Want more examples see my rules..


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

star ratings dont matter. most drivers will quit long before they are deactivated. 
just drive and be polite. Tell pax the truth about uber if they ask. No need to sugar coat. 
if your rating suffers and you kicked off, your next job will be minimum wage and that will be TWICE uber pay.
the extra benefit is you will not put 40000 miles on your car this year. WIN WIN. 
start trip as soon as they know your there and you know they are the pax. end trip after everyone is out of car and safe.
60% turnover for uber drivers every 6 months! they wont let you go, unless you are a bad driver. bottom 10%. 
worry ZERO amount about ratings. ZERO.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> so if you don't like the passenger at first sight you just cancel on them? What criteria gets somebody canceled? Besides shitfaced drunk I assume.


Man have you got a lot to learn. 
Once an idiot puts you in a headlock on the freeway at full speed, you will be more selective.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

forgotme said:


> I had a drunk group yesterday & he didnt know he was supposed to enter. I already started driving, he directed me. I still got 5 stars


Don't roll unless Uber knows where to start looking for your body.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, of the stacked requests I've had only ONE was a surge. Every other has been no surge, even when the area was surging (started AFTER they ordered). I now change the addresses on all my trips to avoid stacked pings.


I have made some good money on stacked trips.
I like no waiting time.

If the town is surging and you drop off in a non surge area, ignore that stacked ride. 
Turn off the app, head into the surge, turn on the app. Grab a ride.

Sometimes that works.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberHippyChick said:


> Twice in the last month I have gotten extremely short trips of a few blocks and a few minutes. (Both times in torrential rain and pax tipped so I was cool with it.) When I went to end the ride a message popped up that the ride was too short (Don't I know!) and gave me the option to cancel or continue driving. The first time I drove another block or two and it let me finish the trip. The second time the pax had tipped me $10 and was still in the car so I asked if I could just cancel the ride for her so she wouldn't be charged and see what the Uber system did. After canceling the ride she was not charged and she was also not able to rate me. I lost out on $3.20 but gained some valuable knowledge for future situations.
> I don't know if this is a system glitch or a feature they are trying in certain markets but you could try ending a short ride and seeing if it allows you to cancel to avoid a rating hit if you've just started a ride and decide you don't want to complete it. You won't get the cancel fee because I don't think you can do this with trips over 5 min and you have to wait five min for the cancel fee for any reason, including too many riders or wrong address, which is stupid. But it's worth a shot.


I drive the extra half block and hit end.
Worst minimum fair rides that aren't even long enough to bill


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, of the stacked requests I've had only ONE was a surge. Every other has been no surge, even when the area was surging (started AFTER they ordered). I now change the addresses on all my trips to avoid stacked pings.


At bar closing time on college campus I'll get 3-6 stacked requests that are all surge.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


After everyone is in and I have determined their destination.

If I encounter any attitude at the beginning of the trip I end it right there with a cancellation. Once I've started the trip I'm in for the duration. So that initial interaction of asking them where they are going is used by me to determine what type of pax has just entered my car.

People who don't enter their destination know their trip is a losing proposition for the driver, or involves multiple stops and/or drive-thru runs. so I want to know where they are going before starting the trip.

If I start the trip and there is no destination entered I slowly enter their destination in to the phone and my Garmin GPS while explaining stacked rides to them and how not entering the destination makes other passengers have to wait longer for a ride and upsets Uber, who will lower their ratings as a result (yes, I lie).

People who say "Just drive!" get laughed at and told to GTFO, because #1 I'm not their B and #2 last second verbal instructions are a major safety hazard.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Too lazy to read through old responses. Here are my rules:

Only start the trip when the pax is in your seat and you've confirmed you want them as a pax
Only exception: they are decent human beings and have ridden Uber before, and they're running a bit late and they call or text you and say, "you may go ahead and start the trip/meter."
End the trip as soon as your car has come to a halt and you have their attention. Announce it if you have to. "I am ending the trip now!"

Otherwise, the asshat pax will report you for leaving the meter running for 0.00000000001 seconds too long and costing them an extra $0.00000000000000000000001 on top of their already-exaggerated fare of $5.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I am in the wait to make sure 4 or less riders camp. Plus cancels pay more than non surge minimum. I get a lot of non surge minimums, so an extra 1 or 2 minutes from an early start trip pays zero.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, of the stacked requests I've had only ONE was a surge. Every other has been no surge, even when the area was surging (started AFTER they ordered). I now change the addresses on all my trips to avoid stacked pings.


Sounds like a good strategy but confused what you mean that you now change the address on all your trips. Would you mind explaining that? Sounds helpful. Thanks


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

He explained it earlier on a post probably hard to find.


If you have a stacked request you don't want.
Don't end the first trip
Edit the drop off destination as if there was a second destination miles away.
Hit navigate button
Back out of navigation and check the app, the stacked request should be gone.
Now end the previous trip, and go offline or whatever your plan was.
Uber gave that second ride to another driver without effecting your statistics.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Eisentower30 said:


> When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


I would never start the clock until someone or something of theirs is physically in my car. occasionally, if pax is going to
make you wait, they might have you start the clock, and that's okay, but I still resist if I decide I don't like the pax or how
they are treating me, that way, if I don't start the clock and cancel they can't rate me. The waiting time is not that much, anyway.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Intuit, makers of Turbo Tax. 
San Diego main office. 
Don't go there.

The VP level execs have developed a habit of having an assistant order an Uber X (These are high six figure guys). The assistant calls first and says "start the meter". At ten cents a minute I am not starting anything. 

After 4 minutes she actually comes down and tells me her boss will tip me well if I can wait 5 more minutes. 

Ten minutes later an Indian guy in a $1000 suit gets in my UberX. 

I give him a very professional ride to a high end resort in Del Mar. The Echelon. 

He gets out and ignores me. 

Joke 'em.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Intuit, makers of Turbo Tax.
> San Diego main office.
> Don't go there.
> 
> ...


Yup. I cancelled any request when a message came in making reference to "my client" or "my boss."


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Yup. I cancelled any request when a message came in making reference to "my client" or "my boss."


Worst part she was using her own acct for her boss. I gave her a 1 to warn other drivers. 
When she was in the car I told her never to use her own acct for her boss.

Drivers will actually baulk at a score of 2.7


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Worst part she was using her own acct for her boss. I gave her a 1 to warn other drivers.
> When she was in the car I told her never to use her own acct for her boss.
> 
> Drivers will actually baulk at a score of 2.7


Lol! A 2.7? Gosh! I bet plenty of newbies with an assortment of artesian waters, Belgian chocolates, and USB chargers still show up for below 4.7's.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Lol! A 2.7? Gosh! I bet plenty of newbies with an assortment of artesian waters, Belgian chocolates, and USB chargers still show up for below 4.7's.


I pulled that number out of my arse, but she was killing her own score for a guy making more per year than most make in a lifetime.

Worst part was he was an ass.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I pulled that number out of my arse, but she was killing her own score for a guy making more per year than most make in a lifetime.
> 
> Worst part was he was an ass.


One of those "my boss will meet you" requests I got was a 3.8. That means numerous less-than-4 ratings over a lifetime. I thought it was a 4.8 and hastily accepted as it was only 5 minutes away.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> One of those "my boss will meet you" requests I got was a 3.8. That means numerous less-than-4 ratings over a lifetime. I thought it was a 4.8 and hastily accepted as it was only 5 minutes away.


18 years ago I was hired by Cardinal Health. 17th largest corporation in the US at the time. 
I went to orientation in a very nice 1000 seat auditorium that was full of new hires.

We had several speakers, but I remember the Pyxis CEO Steve Thomas the most. He was a half hour late and had the guts to tell us we had to show up 15 minutes early for every meeting.

Life in the corporate world is like a bad acid trip.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> 18 years ago I was hired by Cardinal Health. 17th largest corporation in the US at the time.
> I went to orientation in a very nice 1000 seat auditorium that was full of new hires.
> 
> We had several speakers, but I remember the Pyxis CEO Steve Thomas the most. He was a half hour late and had the guts to tell us we had to show up 15 minutes early for every meeting.
> ...


You are on his time, he is not on your time, what part of that do you not get..


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I start the clock when all the doors are closed and asses are in the seat. I do a quick survey of the occupants first.

If I'm picking up at a store, as soon as the trunk release is popped, timer is ticking!


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

UberHippyChick said:


> Twice in the last month I have gotten extremely short trips of a few blocks and a few minutes. (Both times in torrential rain and pax tipped so I was cool with it.) When I went to end the ride a message popped up that the ride was too short (Don't I know!) and gave me the option to cancel or continue driving. The first time I drove another block or two and it let me finish the trip. The second time the pax had tipped me $10 and was still in the car so I asked if I could just cancel the ride for her so she wouldn't be charged and see what the Uber system did. After canceling the ride she was not charged and she was also not able to rate me. I lost out on $3.20 but gained some valuable knowledge for future situations.
> I don't know if this is a system glitch or a feature they are trying in certain markets but you could try ending a short ride and seeing if it allows you to cancel to avoid a rating hit if you've just started a ride and decide you don't want to complete it. You won't get the cancel fee because I don't think you can do this with trips over 5 min and you have to wait five min for the cancel fee for any reason, including too many riders or wrong address, which is stupid. But it's worth a shot.


You're right. This is a new feature and it has it's uses (like ending a trip with unruly passenger). But I live in a small college town with lazy kids and give short rides all the time. I have to cancel and then contact support to get paid the minimum. That part is a pain.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Intuit, makers of Turbo Tax.
> San Diego main office.
> Don't go there.
> 
> ...


I'm a bookkeeper and this doesn't surprise me. Intuit/QuickBooks has an almost monopoly on accounting software for small/medium businesses and it shows. Lots of bugs in the programs, poor customer support, confusing and high rates and licensing fees. They only reason they are still in business is because accountants don't like to change anything and if they switch to a new program they would have to convert all the past year's files. Plus they would still have to keep a copy of QuickBooks for clients that still use it and they don't want to have to purchase two different products.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> In Sacramento, the per minute rate is something like $.12. Definitely not worth getting a lower rating over less than a fifty cents.


Or... you flip that argument around and say it's not worth working for 12c per minute.


----------



## Eisentower30 (Apr 7, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Man have you got a lot to learn.
> Once an idiot puts you in a headlock on the freeway at full speed, you will be more selective.


And how are you supposed to smell the crazy on somebody who doesn't appear or smell drunk and wasn't picked up outside of a bar? Anybody can do anything anywhere at any time. It's the rest we all incur as drivers and need to be prepared for.

I try to avoid the times of day that are most likely to breed people like this by never driving nights. Might lose out of some income, but my safety is more likely to be prioritized. Not going to put myself in a position to be harmed, but like I said, even crazy people sometimes need a ride at 8am


----------



## forgotme (May 10, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> After everyone is in and I have determined their destination.
> 
> If I encounter any attitude at the beginning of the trip I end it right there with a cancellation. Once I've started the trip I'm in for the duration. So that initial interaction of asking them where they are going is used by me to determine what type of pax has just entered my car.
> 
> ...


Not always true. I had a 22 min drive yesterday. Gps is bad in that area & pax prefers to give directions. Says drivers always end up across the street.


----------



## forgotme (May 10, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Lol! A 2.7? Gosh! I bet plenty of newbies with an assortment of artesian waters, Belgian chocolates, and USB chargers still show up for below 4.7's.


I still havent figured out how to view pax rating


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> so if you don't like the passenger at first sight you just cancel on them? What criteria gets somebody canceled? Besides shitfaced drunk I assume.


There is race, gender, age, disabilities, sexual orientation...all the standard discriminatory criteria.............................................j/k


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

forgotme said:


> I still havent figured out how to view pax rating


Pay attention to the ping. It will tell you how much surge is. It will tell you rider rating. It will tell you how many minutes away they are. After accepting a request. Hit the filing cabinet in upper right or left. It will tell you their rating and surge amount. Hit cancel, for all the different reasons for cancel.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> And how are you supposed to smell the crazy on somebody who doesn't appear or smell drunk and wasn't picked up outside of a bar? Anybody can do anything anywhere at any time. It's the rest we all incur as drivers and need to be prepared for.
> 
> I try to avoid the times of day that are most likely to breed people like this by never driving nights. Might lose out of some income, but my safety is more likely to be prioritized. Not going to put myself in a position to be harmed, but like I said, even crazy people sometimes need a ride at 8am


Use your gut. If it doesn't feel right, it is not right. 
If a pax is pissed off don't let them in your car. 
If a pax looks like a psycho killer, he probably is.

It is not all that hard.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You are on his time, he is not on your time, what part of that do you not get..


Oh I got the message loud and clear. Look him up. He is a motivational speaker now. The man is a trip.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

FAC said:


> After one of my rides started the pax called me the C word that rhymes with runt. So had I started driving a 1/2 block before starting the clock I could of kicked the pax out without a ding to my rating. But I didn't. By the time I was on the highway it was intensifying. When I was two blocks from hotel the back seat pax punched my passenger seat (what did my seat do to him) then punched the guy in front seat. Then grabbed me. Had I known better I would have ended the ride at the c word and not worry about a rating but didn't. Scary lesson learned. At least all that happens to me is I got scared and a $10 tip. The pax however got deactivated!
> 
> So in the future especially downtown, I will drive a 1/2 block before i start the clock. Then if they are bad pax they get the boot.
> View attachment 39961


The pax can't rate you if you end the trip right away and use passenger requested cancel or do not charge rider. I've ended many tripw right away if passenger is too drunk or angry or is going somewhere I don't want to go.


----------



## Wanderer33 (Jul 14, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


I usually start the clock when the pax are about 10 feet from the car. I then ask them where they are going, so as to confirm that I have the correct pax. If someone asks me to open the trunk, I do so, and the clock begins at that point.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

This has been a helpful thread. Thanks everybody for your input!

I always started the meter as soon as I confirmed the rider's identity, but I will now change my practice. At 10 cents per minute, who cares if I wait a minute or two to make sure that they're not going to puke in my car or attack me.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> Okay this is what I was thinking as well. I basically start the trip the moment the door opens. Maybe a couple seconds earlier if I'm in a complicated location and wild like to get a head start on the navigation to their destination.


I never start the trip until I have verified their name, first. Then, I start it after someone gets in my car. Not before. In case they drag their feet you can always wait the 5 minutes and no-show cancel and move on.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

forgotme said:


> I still havent figured out how to view pax rating


You serious?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Best way to look at it is to start the trip right before the wheels start rolling and end it right after they stop.


----------



## UberYella (May 7, 2016)

FAC said:


> After one of my rides started the pax called me the C word that rhymes with runt. So had I started driving a 1/2 block before starting the clock I could of kicked the pax out without a ding to my rating. But I didn't. By the time I was on the highway it was intensifying. When I was two blocks from hotel the back seat pax punched my passenger seat (what did my seat do to him) then punched the guy in front seat. Then grabbed me. Had I known better I would have ended the ride at the c word and not worry about a rating but didn't. Scary lesson learned. At least all that happens to me is I got scared and a $10 tip. The pax however got deactivated!
> 
> So in the future especially downtown, I will drive a 1/2 block before i start the clock. Then if they are bad pax they get the boot.
> View attachment 39961


Omg! I would have been terrified!


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Best way to look at it is to start the trip right before the wheels start rolling and end it right after they stop.


No for insurance purposes the best way is to start the trip as soon as verify passenger name and at least 1 passenger enters to sit down then end the trip as soon as car door opens and passenger is exiting the vehicle. This way you are covered and are paid for your time how ever miniscule that is, and the pax gets a notification of trip end right as steps out vehicle/sees you ending trip as steps out so doesn't think you have kept the fare running.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Djc said:


> No for insurance purposes the best way is to start the trip as soon as verify passenger name and at least 1 passenger enters to sit down then end the trip as soon as car door opens and passenger is exiting the vehicle. This way you are covered and are paid for your time how ever miniscule that is, and the pax gets a notification of trip end right as steps out vehicle/sees you ending trip as steps out so doesn't think you have kept the fare running.


This is all fine until you encounter a passenger
-- possibly joined by three other passengers -- who needs to load groceries, luggage, a bike, or a folding wheelchair into your car, or there is a frail, elderly person who needs assistance to get into or out of the car. Those things can occupy three minutes at the beginning of the ride and another three minutes at the end of the ride. The driver is working during those three minute periods, possibly helping the passenger position the luggage, groceries, or wheelchair in the vehicle. At the least, the driver is at the wheel in a state of readiness to leave when all the passengers are ready. He isn't yet driving but waiting for *all* the passengers and all their stuff to be ready is his minimum work during those first three minutes. Similarly, his work is to wait the few minutes the passengers need to fully exit the vehicle with all their stuff. All that waiting time should be paid.

The way I see it, the ride should start the second the first person or any of his possessions enter the car. The ride should end the second the last person and all his possessions have exited/been removed from the car. This matches the driver's legal responsibility too.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

I work Miami. Many hotels. I got a request from a hotel location in South Beach. Two Pax are there, and after identifying them they load luggage in the back and get in the car... THEN announce they have two other buddies "coming right down" By speaking to them I already know they're going to MIA to catch a flight. I wait a minute, announce I am going to have to start the ride and their friend best get down as I can't wait forever. Friends nowhere to be found after 3 more minutes. I STILL have not started the trip. After 5 minutes, I announce I will have to start the drive or they will have to remove their baggage and leave the car. They tall me to start on the ride and their friends can go their own Uber. They even tipped me at the end of the ride. One never knows who is in your car. These guys happened to be cool. But others think you're supposed to wait indefinitely, like you're their personal limo driver. Starting the clock before the ride starts would have prevented me from throwing them out..... after 5 minutes @ 0.13 a minute isn't productive. For a regular ride from a residence... as soon as they step in my car, identified, I start the ride. They are preventing me from getting another fare and should pay for the privilege. Even then some of them ask me to hang around for a 2nd passenger.... In 1100 trips I've had one pax file a complaint about startting a trip early. AND at thje airports, I get frequent "network errors" that prevent timely starting and end ending trips.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> This is all fine until you encounter a passenger
> -- possibly joined by three other passengers -- who needs to load groceries, luggage, a bike, or a folding wheelchair into your car, or there is a frail, elderly person who needs assistance to get into or out of the car. Those things can occupy three minutes at the beginning of the ride and another three minutes at the end of the ride. The driver is working during those three minute periods, possibly helping the passenger position the luggage, groceries, or wheelchair in the vehicle. At the least, the driver is at the wheel in a state of readiness to leave when all the passengers are ready. He isn't yet driving but waiting for *all* the passengers and all their stuff to be ready is his minimum work during those first three minutes. Similarly, his work is to wait the few minutes the passengers need to fully exit the vehicle with all their stuff.
> 
> The way I see it, the ride should start the second the first person or any of his possessions enter the car. The ride should end the second the last person and all his possessions have exited/been removed from the car. This matches the driver's legal responsibility too.


I agree starting trip when start to load luggage and end when luggage is out is fine too. I def do for ending trip.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Djc said:


> I agree starting trip when start to load luggage and end when luggage is out is fine too. I def do for ending trip.


I would also like to add that it's a good idea to not have the Uber app on the screen after arrival at the destination. I make it so if the passenger sees anything at all on my phone, it is Google maps. This helps to ensure that my not ending the ride yet does not become an issue before the passengers unload their luggage. This also makes it so the passengers don't get to watch as I rate them.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> The insurance is not really an issue. You're covered in period 2 once request is accepted and in route. So regardless of in period 2 or 3 does not make a liability difference still covered by James River Insurance. This insurance scare everyone seems to throw around too much. There is three periods. Only one you really need to be worried about is period 1 generally.


Even so, you CANNOT be forced to let people into your car for free just because you hope to get a fare out of it. It's RIDICULOUSLY unethical to tell drivers not to start the meter until "all are in the car, the doors are shut, the location is verified". Yet another lawsuit Uber will lose if it gets to court.



UberMeansSuper said:


> Too lazy to read through old responses. Here are my rules:
> 
> Only start the trip when the pax is in your seat and you've confirmed you want them as a pax
> Only exception: they are decent human beings and have ridden Uber before, and they're running a bit late and they call or text you and say, "you may go ahead and start the trip/meter."
> ...


Do not end the trip while pax are in your car. Do not end it until they are out and the door is shut. You might even want to pull off their property before ending it. The summary maps aren't detailed enough to show you did this so they can't complain about it. It may be to your advantage if your car is damaged on their property.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

You should only start the trip after the passenger has put on the seat belt and the GPS is ready to go. It's unprofessional to do it any sooner. If you're concerned about the passenger taking a long time, send a polite text message to confirm you are at the right address. Remember - some passengers will be using Uber for the first time and you want to give them a good experience.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm never in a hurry to start the clock. I want everyone on my car and verbally told the destination before I swipe. At 80% of $.15 a minute I'll burn as much time as I need. 5 minutes is like 60 cents and absolutely not worth starting a trip I might be uncomfortable running. No one is trashing my rating for a few pennies.


----------



## Eisentower30 (Apr 7, 2016)

I personally feel that the best way to serve the customer is to start the trip at a time that allows us to get moving relatively quickly. I understand all of your comments regarding safety, but frankly, the idea that you will know a person's threat level on sight is ridiculous to me. It's your business. You are the sole proprietor of your car. If a guy approaches your car and your gut says danger, by all means, drive away. But in my experience, both as a driver and a passenger, the passenger is the customer and should be served as such. As a passenger, I don't want to be sitting in a stranger's car for 10 seconds waiting for him to load up the GPS. And personally, as a driver, I think efficiency is the number one thing people look for. 

Maybe I'm naive and driving morning commutes has me that way. If I drove nights or weekends I would be more concerned with the physical appearance of a passenger and if they look drunk or have a bunch of friends with them I would navigate the situation differently. But I would much rather accommodate a passenger's annoying needs and do my best to make them happy than try to deny them a ride and possibly instigate an argument that would lead to an altercation.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Depends on the situation. If I want to know where its going and they dont' respond to my txts or calls, I might hit arrive as I roll up to see where its going so I can cancel.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I'm telling you they will report you on Uber. I was reported twice for not ending the trip on time and both times the Uber app crashed and the people knew about it. I sent in a price adjustment and let the pax know, but they still report you for not starting/stopping the ride on time. I've heard they will knock you for starting while you're loading baggage or while you're waiting for the whole party to arrive. In Sacramento, the per minute rate is something like $.12. Definitely not worth getting a lower rating over less than a fifty cents.





Ben105 said:


> Definitely not worth getting a lower rating over less than a fifty cents.


Why are you worried about your rating?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

butchr said:


> Why are you worried about your rating?


We get "fired" when we hit below 4.7.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


start it when they are ready to go. There have been plenty of times where they are still trying to figure shit out with their friends and i'll just say, "i got another request coming in I g2g." Also, nine times out of ten they are going to have more than 4 people. If you tell that well you can't do that then they'll just shit on your rating so better just cancel and move on. Not worth a sub-5 just cause they are an asshole and it's also not worth that 1.80 you get from that ride anyway.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I confirm that I am there when I am 2.5 minutes away.
Then I set a timer for 3 minutes.
At 3 minutes I cancel.
$4 I get from that is probably more than the 15 minute trip I was gonna take anyway.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> I confirm that I am there when I am 2.5 minutes away.
> Then I set a timer for 3 minutes.
> At 3 minutes I cancel.
> $4 I get from that is probably more than the 15 minute trip I was gonna take anyway.


It takes five minutes to get a cancellation fee, not three. What am I missing?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Eisentower30 said:


> I don't want to be sitting in a stranger's car for 10 seconds waiting for him to load up the GPS.


Setting the GPS is part of the ride and there is no need to donate ANY of your time. The meter should be running anytime the passenger is touching your car. In most markets, the software now questions you if you stop a ride quickly....offering you the option to cancel without charging the customer so you can still deny them the opportunity to rate you if you want.
Stop this "donate your time to get a good rating" mentality. You are TRAINING the pax to be rude with this crap. Start when they touch your door, end when their luggage and crap is out of the car. Did you spot a phone, jewelry or anything as they exit and are calling out for them to come get it? Keep the meter running until you pull away.
There is NO REASON for us to wait 5 minutes, for free. Uber needs to fix that. The customer receive an estimate with updates as we travel to them and a "Your Uber is arriving" at one minute out. The trip should start AUTOMATICALLY. This will stop the "waiting for the Uber to arrive before finishing a drink and starting to pay the tab". It will also let us get paid to go to the real destination when they screw up the pin drop. I am not a charity service and customers rarely tip no matter what crap they put you through. Furthermore, I won't make crap loads of money off their fare so there is no reason for free service beforehand.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Depends on the situation. If I want to know where its going and they dont' respond to my txts or calls, I might hit arrive as I roll up to see where its going so I can cancel.


With Uber you cannot see the final destination until you start the trip, and then you cannot cancel, you can only end the trip.

On Lyft, it's different. You can see the destination upon arrival.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Setting the GPS is part of the ride and there is no need to donate ANY of your time. The meter should be running anytime the passenger is touching your car. In most markets, the software now questions you if you stop a ride quickly....offering you the option to cancel without charging the customer so you can still deny them the opportunity to rate you if you want. Stop this "donate your time to get a good rating" mentality. You are TRAINING the pax to be rude with this crap. Start when they touch your door, end when their luggage and crap is out of the car. Did you spot a phone, jewelry or anything as they exit and are calling out for them to come get it? Keep the meter running until you pull away.
> There is NO REASON for us to wait 5 minutes, for free. Uber needs to fix that. The customer receive an estimate with updates as we travel to them and a "Your Uber is arriving" at one minute out. The trip should start AUTOMATICALLY. This will stop the "waiting for the Uber to arrive before finishing a drink and starting to pay the tab". It will also let us get paid to go to the real destination when they screw up the pin drop. I am not a charity service and customers rarely type no matter what crap they put you through. Furthermore, I won't make crap loads of money off their fare so there is no reason for free service beforehand.


I prefer how Lyft does it for all these reasons. Basically, the trip starts when you arrive. You are paid for your time after the first minute of waiting. If the passenger doesn't come out within five minutes you can cancel and collect your cancellation fee. And keep all of it. If the pin was put in the wrong place and you find this out after arrival, you are effectively paid for your time and distance to drive to the correct pick up spot. Lyft isn't perfect but they got this part of things right, much better than Uber.

With Uber, the passenger can come waltzing out to the car after you have waited four and a half minutes and you are not paid for that waiting time. Later the passenger can do the same thing to another driver on his next trip.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Eisentower30 said:


> When you arrive? At first glimpse of the pax? When they get in the car?


You start the clock when you decide you are actually giving the ride.

Good drivers have figured out that's when everyone is in the car, you have looked them over and verified the account holder knows your name, and there are no warning signs like falling down drunk, overloading, attitude, or argumentative. Never let them rate you until you're committed. Never let ratings stop you from throwing them out if things change.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I always start the trip once I'm moving. Not far maybe a quarter block if that the trip has started or the car has started moving.

If I'm right near a stop light I give the guy the red light free. If there's a speed bump the first thing I'm going to hit I give the guy the speed bump for free.

I also end the trip quarter block half-block early sometimes a couple of blocks.

They don't notice when you give them something but if you started early so they notice. Giving things away does not help your rating

Usually five or ten seconds after the car starts moving on average. It's about $0.03 per trip plus gas and the other things


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

The moment hands are on the door. you want to be covered by insurance, right? rear ended, he gets run overed.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> B) a cancel pays more than a minimum fare.


Not with Uber... I got my first $5 cancellation fee (I was outside the Boston $10 cancellation fee) , then Uber takes there cut from that fee $1.25 (25%) so now it's $3.75

Another reason I love Lyft they give me 100% of the cancellation fee


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

notabadguythe said:


> The moment hands are on the door. you want to be covered by insurance, right? rear ended, he gets run overed.


You're covered by insurance once you accept ride and are enroute. It is called period 2. So this argument no good.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I'm telling you they will report you on Uber. I was reported twice for not ending the trip on time and both times the Uber app crashed and the people knew about it. I sent in a price adjustment and let the pax know, but they still report you for not starting/stopping the ride on time. I've heard they will knock you for starting while you're loading baggage or while you're waiting for the whole party to arrive. In Sacramento, the per minute rate is something like $.12. Definitely not worth getting a lower rating over less than a fifty cents.


Who cares if they report you. Your time is worth something. Especially if you are loading or unloading. Uber knows this hence the new lowered waiting period Uber is experimenting with. Don't be scared of ratings. Do you refuse tips as well?


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

FAC said:


> After one of my rides started the pax called me the C word that rhymes with runt. So had I started driving a 1/2 block before starting the clock I could of kicked the pax out without a ding to my rating. But I didn't. By the time I was on the highway it was intensifying. When I was two blocks from hotel the back seat pax punched my passenger seat (what did my seat do to him) then punched the guy in front seat. Then grabbed me. Had I known better I would have ended the ride at the c word and not worry about a rating but didn't. Scary lesson learned. At least all that happens to me is I got scared and a $10 tip. The pax however got deactivated!
> 
> So in the future especially downtown, I will drive a 1/2 block before i start the clock. Then if they are bad pax they get the boot.
> View attachment 39961


Please report back when you boot someone out. You will find out that it escalates the situation which will result in a boot to your car or a punch to your face. These people are not going to do some soul searching or apologize to you. You must deescalate the situation not aggravate it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberxGTA said:


> Please report back when you boot someone out. You will find out that it escalates the situation which will result in a boot to your car or a punch to your face. These people are not going to do some soul searching or apologize to you. You must deescalate the situation not aggravate it.


I know you're right. I also hate confrontations. So instead came up with a new strategy. Driving smarter. Making more money. Avoiding bad pax.

I found this amazing app for iOS that tracks surges over 5hrs on 10 locations you choose. It also alerts when select is surging (actually any platform). So I have a new strategy. I stay away from downtown completely. I've discovered two new awesome places to drive that is as busy if not more than downtown. Only drive select now. As a result I'm atteacting a different quality of pax. Making more money too.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

FAC said:


> I know you're right. I also hate confrontations. So instead came up with a new strategy. Driving smarter. Making more money. Avoiding bad pax.
> 
> I found this amazing app for iOS that tracks surges over 5hrs on 10 locations you choose. It also alerts when select is surging (actually any platform). So I have a new strategy. I stay away from downtown completely. I've discovered two new awesome places to drive that is as busy if not more than downtown. Only drive select now. As a result I'm atteacting a different quality of pax. Making more money too.


Thats great. Driving is all about strategies. The better they are the more money you will make. Care to share that app you talked about? Name?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberxGTA said:


> Thats great. Driving is all about strategies. The better they are the more money you will make. Care to share that app you talked about? Name?


Sure. It's called the surge app (quite original) only works on iOS here is the website 
If you pm me I'll give you my referal code for a months free subscription. I paid for three months on $13. It paid for itself in one night.

http://www.surgeapp.org


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

FAC said:


> Sure. It's called the surge app (quite original) only works on iOS here is the website
> If you pm me I'll give you my referal code for a months free subscription. I paid for three months on $13. It paid for itself in one night.
> 
> http://www.surgeapp.org


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

FAC said:


> Sure. It's called the surge app (quite original) only works on iOS here is the website
> If you pm me I'll give you my referal code for a months free subscription. I paid for three months on $13. It paid for itself in one night.
> 
> http://www.surgeapp.org


I'm working with 2 android devices. Thanks for the info. I find having full control of my devices (rooted phones)makes me a lot more money.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

FAC said:


> Sure. It's called the surge app (quite original) only works on iOS here is the website
> If you pm me I'll give you my referal code for a months free subscription. I paid for three months on $13. It paid for itself in one night.
> 
> http://www.surgeapp.org


How do you PM someone? I'll use your referral link when that app is available for android. can you pm me?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberxGTA said:


> How do you PM someone? I'll use your referral link when that app is available for android. can you pm me?


Just sent you a PM on how to do it. You should see an indication next to your inbox on top of screen that you have a new message (right next to alerts)


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks


FAC said:


> Just sent you a PM on how to do it. You should see an indication next to your inbox on top of screen that you have a new message (right next to alerts)


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I always start the app the moment someone gets in the car or puts something in the car. If your suitcase is in my trunk, we're on the trip.
> 
> On occasion I'll start as they're walking out of the house to my car. I don't do this for the extra pennies it generates. I do it so the destination will be in and my nav up and running the second they're ready to go. Riders don't like those awkward ten seconds it takes for Google Maps to figure everything and let you know whether to head right or left to get going.


Nice!


----------

